# Where can I find reliable laundry service provider?



## rebeccasimon (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, Can someone recommend a reliable laundry service provider who also offers pick-up and delivery? I stay in the East area.


----------



## jamierc1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Look at the app Piing. 

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## ellwz (Feb 3, 2017)

there are some some apps out there which acts like Uber for laundry now


----------



## jamierc1 (Dec 12, 2015)

ellwz said:


> there are some some apps out there which acts like Uber for laundry now


Eg Piing


----------

